# Non EU married to a German citizen



## HDMonza

Dear all,
I am a non EU citizen, married to a German citizen by a German court.

1- What would be the process of obtaining a residency permit / working permit (I am interested in the 2nd) in Germany? How long will it take?
2- if we reside more then 6 month a year in Italy (knowing that Italian taxes are HIGH), what shall we do Tax wise? Can we continue paying in Germany?
3- what would be the rule if we don't get to spend 183 days a year in any country?
4- will it be faster and/or easier to open a self-owned company in Germany to obtain the work permit?

Thank you all for the information in advance.


----------



## carrieraven

HDMonza said:


> Dear all,
> I am a non EU citizen, married to a German citizen by a German court.
> 
> 1- What would be the process of obtaining a residency permit / working permit (I am interested in the 2nd) in Germany? How long will it take?
> 2- if we reside more then 6 month a year in Italy (knowing that Italian taxes are HIGH), what shall we do Tax wise? Can we continue paying in Germany?
> 3- what would be the rule if we don't get to spend 183 days a year in any country?
> 4- will it be faster and/or easier to open a self-owned company in Germany to obtain the work permit?
> 
> Thank you all for the information in advance.


From what I know... I tried to get a residence permit yesterday and it was impossible to do unless I was married.. which I now intend to do. I don't know how long it takes, but you will need your Meldeschein, Marriage certificate, Proof of workplace, birth certificate, passport and maybe more. You should visit the local Laundrastamt to inquire. It could take up to 3 months to process and obtain, but I am not sure about this.
As per your last question... In order to open a business to obtain the work permit you need 250,000 Euro as start up capital and you need to employ at least 5 employees!
I hope this information is helpful.


----------



## HDMonza

Thanks a lot. That was very helpful.


----------



## Alemao

Hello,
Am a non EU citizen but i live in Spain and married to German Woman,but we wanna move to German,we dont know,and where to go to get the German paper cos we are legal married here in Spain,and we dont know how long it will take before the German resident will be issue,does any one have an idea please help me out,thanks.


----------



## stchrischu

Alemao ,

I got marrried to German woman also in spain and i have been living in german for more than 2 years now .If you can obtain the spainish residence before coming to germany ,the whole process will not take more than 1 month to obtain german resident permit .N.b Make sure u have spainish residence unless things will be difficult.good luck


----------



## Alemao

*thanks man*



stchrischu said:


> Alemao ,
> 
> I got marrried to German woman also in spain and i have been living in german for more than 2 years now .If you can obtain the spainish residence before coming to germany ,the whole process will not take more than 1 month to obtain german resident permit .N.b Make sure u have spainish residence unless things will be difficult.good luck



Thanks a lots for your information,but i will like ask if the whole cities have the sthem law?.,.


----------

